# yum, steak!



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

fav. recipe for steak:

2 Tenderloins or Fillet Mignon.
1 Apple (red)
2 teaspoons of whiskey
1 clove of garlic
olive oil
2 tea spoons of cooking wine 
(cinnamon optional) 
Honey Cup Mustard

In a nice size sautee pan, put the olive oil and chopped garlic in and let sit on med heat.
While that oil is thinning and garlic is cooking, start to chop the apple (how you want to chop it is optional)
Put the chopped apple pieces in a bowl and mix with the whiskey and red wine (cinnamon is great but its optional) until all is mixed and well soaked into the apple.
Turn stove on high and cook steak with garlic and oil for about 15 min.
At the 10 min mark, spread the apple pieces around the steak and let cook with the steak.
Once the steak is cooked, place on plate and put the apple pieces around the steak and make it presentable.
To top it off, place one teaspoon (or table spoon depending on how much you want) of honey cup mustard on top of steak...and serve.

(use this exactly or add your own spin, it'll be delicious no matter what)


what's your fav recipe?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Your recipe sounds awesome. I might accually try this and sub the apples for my favorite, pears. What do you think?


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just a tip.. do not ever use cooking wine.. replace it with a real wine.
As for the pear.. sounds good especially if they are your favorite. Try switching the whiskey out with a brandy and the cooking wine for a buttery California Chard. Hey maybe even switch the beef with the milder veal ?? I think I feel a dish developing here???


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great idea Ray! Veal sounds fantastic. Good tips. Guess I know whats for dinner! I'll let you all know how it turns out: ) David


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I use this same recipe with pork chops. And instead of using wine I use balsamic vinegar. The whisky apples compliment the pork chops really well.
Top the pork chops with stone ground mustard.


----------

